# The effect of bean origin and temperature on grinding roasted coffee



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3641517/Scientists-say-key-perfect-cup-coffee-chill-beans.html

Worth a read!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Moved the grinder inside the fridge. Coffee tasted of cheese. Not good.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Not sure why there has been a resurgence in this in the last few days.

The Paper was published back in April and is free to read online here: http://www.nature.com/articles/srep24483

Some members have been at this for a while too, @Xpenno @Mrboots2u


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

doesnt the mythos heat them ?

think I might hedge my bets, go with average and grind them at room temp


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

I just enjoy ny coffee without all the faff!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Plenty of people have frozen beans as a storage solution so nothing new there .

I'm grinding mine from frozen( nothing new there either ) -it has allowed me to go a lot finer and the shots at lower pressure have taken longer to extract .

I'm pulling relatively shorter shots on the Ek and enjoying them more than with non frozen beans at the same ratio .

Ultimately it hasn't really added in a huge amount of work for me . I single dose anyway ( so I single dose into small pots and freezer em ) then grind and pull .

WAs with all this stuff it's easier to say "bah humbug" than try it , and if your happy with your coffee then , yeah why bother , you have a routine that works stick to it . Half the fun of espresso for me is I'm always learning - trying something new - pulling different flavours . I get that's not for everyone - some people drink one coffee a year - I change coffees probably every couple of days . Enjoy your coffee as you want .

If you like to play around and try see what flavours you can temp out of great beans then , that's cool to .

Caveats

Home yep freezers probably aren't the equipment this article would recommend .

You need good grinders that will allow you to get consistent fine grinds . If your gonna go finer ..

You may need to up your temp on extraction - preference and equipment dependent .

Currently I am letting my beans rest for 7 days then freezing .


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

What containers are you using to freeze? I've tried freezing a whole bag with the seal taped but I think that every time I take it out to dose there is opportunity for condensation to form which is a no-no afaik.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Some small Tupperware ones from Wilkos in the U.K. . They were like 40p each . They probably hold 30 g tops. But there are tons of things on eBay similar - just make sure they have a good seal


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I don't advocate this technique for anyone or everyone - just giving an insight since my name was checked by riskys post .


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Cooling the beans would certainly be an advantage with my Grinta. In winter we heat the kitchen with it.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Worth to note this is probably most efficient with uber fast grinders, something Chris Hendon mentioned when I asked him why they picked an EK. In slow grinders the effects will be less detectable as the coffee hits up to much during a long grind period.

T.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm mostly after the slowing staleness effect with freezing but I can't find an efficient way to store the beans in the freezer.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

bronc said:


> I'm mostly after the slowing staleness effect with freezing but I can't find an efficient way to store the beans in the freezer.












I'm using breastmilk storage bags, hold around 120g, double seal, relatively cheap, and as an added bonus terrifies hubby when he goes on a baby milk hunt. They then only take up the space of the actual beans, and there's not a huge amount to "defrost" at a time.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Missy said:


> [IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]....as an added bonus terrifies hubby when he goes on a baby milk hunt.


This might be my favourite post ever


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If I have a coffee which needs to be ground in the EK on zero (usually corresponds with a very hot day in the kitchen) & still not able to extract enough then ill freeze the beans before grinding


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

My fridge / freezer has a water/ice cube dispenser ..... I wonder if i could fill it with beans ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Please try this and let us know how you get on.... @h1udd


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

An interesting read before responding:

http://www.bathecho.co.uk/news/education/bath-scientists-reveal-secret-behind-flavoursome-coffee-brew-67517/


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm definitely giving that a bash then. Go science!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

This must win the "most threads about the same subject award". 

I haven't got a freezer.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Just send me my trophy...

Not been online in a while, so if it is a repeat, just get a mod to delete it... I've only just come across the article so assumed it would be recent/new... oh well


----------



## thezeev (May 10, 2013)

http://www.nature.com/articles/srep24483

Any comments on the results of this scientific study from the University of Bath where they found storing coffee beans in the fridge led to a decrease in particle distribution spread when ground and thus better extraction.

From the abstract: "....We find that the particle size distribution is independent of the bean origin and processing method. Furthermore, we elucidate the influence of bean temperature on particle size distribution, concluding that grinding cold results in a narrower particle size distribution, and reduced mean particle size. We anticipate these results will influence the production of coffee industrially, as well as contribute to how we store and use coffee daily.

I always thought the general rule was to avoid fridge storage due to moisture build up?


----------



## thezeev (May 10, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't spot Dejaysuave's post below.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Threads all merged and renamed with the title from the paper.


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

thezeev said:


> http://www.nature.com/articles/srep24483
> 
> Any comments on the results of this scientific study from the University of Bath where they found storing coffee beans in the fridge led to a decrease in particle distribution spread when ground and thus better extraction.
> 
> ...


Fridges are pretty dry normally, but full of smells which the coffee can take on.

The idea is that the coffee is frozen quickly after opening the back, so it doesn't have time to pick up free water which would freeze and condense.

Of course all of this is great and it really does give you a tighter peak of fines, but that'as assuming that this is what we want in espresso...


----------

